# Kein Sound in WOW



## Atinuviell (18. September 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich habe vor 3 Tagen meinen Rechner neu gemacht und alles so eingestellt wie vorher. Auch die Treiber ect.
Es läuft auch alles super, bis ich WOW starte. Da habe ich dann, je nach Einstellung, entweder gar keinen Sound oder ein knacken und kratzen.
Ich benutze USB Kopfhörer und mein Soundkartentreiber ist Realtek.

Wenn ich nun in der Systemsteuerung --> Audio.... die Kopfhörer einstelle hab ich das kratzen. Stelle ich aber um auf Realtek habe ich gar keinen Sound.

Ich habe schon die Treiber neu installiert, WOW repariert und mit Directx rumprobiert. Leider ohne Erfolg!

Also, falls irgendjemand eine Idee hat wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er diese hier postet.
Danke!


----------



## Isegrim (18. September 2007)

Hrm ... hast es du denn mal mit normalen Kopfhörern, die einen Klinkenanschluß haben, probiert? Ich hab irgendwie den Verdacht, daß sich da was mit USB beißt.
Lagen den Kopfhörern spezielle Treiber bei, oder benutzt du die Windows-eigenen?


----------



## Atinuviell (18. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hrm ... hast es du denn mal mit normalen Kopfhörern, die einen Klinkenanschluß haben, probiert? Ich ahb irgendwie den Veracht, daß sich da was mit USB beißt.
> Lagen den Kopfhörern spezielle Treiber bei, oder benutzt du die Windows-eigenen?




also bei einem normalen headset klappt es, aber wenn ich das usb headset an den anderen rechner anschliesse läuft es dort einwandfrei...und nein es gibt keinen extratreiber für das haedset...is alles recht merkwürdig


----------



## Skamaica (24. September 2007)

benutzt du windows xp oder vista? das müssen wir wissen. Wie heisst das headset es wird mit 99%iger Sicherheit nen extra Treiber geben. Denn kein Hersteller schmeißt nen Produkt auf den markt ohne Treiber das währe ja Selbstmord


----------



## Gromash (19. Oktober 2007)

hi leute 
also ich hab nen neuen pc m it vista sound funzt war wenn ich mit beispielsweise videos im netz anschaue aber bei wow is nix rein gar nix brauche dringend hilfe biiiiiiiiiiitttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## x3n0n (20. Oktober 2007)

Hm schon mal Strg+S gedrückt? Nein Scherz...

Guckt bei euren Soundkarten anbietern nach den neuesten Treibern, und achtet darauf, dass sie für Vista sind...! Ansonsten guckt mal unter Start->Ausführen->dxdiag unter dem Reiter Sound ob Probleme vorliegen...


----------

